# Do You Work On Your Own Jobs Al The Time?



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Do You Work On Your Own Jobs Al The Time or have you grown out of your tool belt and primarily manage the crew(s)? 

What did it take for you to grow and make that change or why have you Not done it?

Do you make as much profit when you do not work on the jobs with your crew?

Ed


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I work on my jobs from time to time. Maybe once or twice a month at most. I started out the new year saying I would work in the field once a week, but that went out the window when my best salesman passed away. I had to kick it into high gear and pick up for his list slack. 

Sales is what I am best at. It's what I enjoy. It's where my time is best invested. I've got a good grasp of specification and detail and how it should be done. Simply put, however, I am clumsy. Something gets lost from my brain to my hands. I have said many many times that if I worked for me, I'd have fired me years ago. 

Do I make as much profit if I work with my guys? No. I could pay someone less than I pay myself to work on the roof and they'd probably do a much better job than I can. So it's logical to pay others to do what they do best so I can focus on what I do best. 

Working with the crew was never really a thought in my mind when I started my company. Infact I had been out of the hands on side of things for 5 or 6 years before I started my company, first doing production management for one company then sales and customer service for another. 

When people ask me if I work with my guys the answer is always the same. As little as possible but as much as necessary. I then go on to explain my role in their project, the salesman in me kicks in... but the fact remains I don't do it too often.

Having said all that we are starting a 80 square tpo job tomorrow and I've kinda taken the lead on the job in terms of setting it up. Saturday I was out with the HVAC guys making the disconnects on the dead roof top units. I'll probably work Tuesday, Thursday and Friday on this job. I still need time to run estimates and office work.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Not much choice as a 'One-Man' show.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

tinner666 said:


> Not much choice as a 'One-Man' show.


How many times per year do you fire yourself Frank?

I do it all the time, but I always get stuck into having to re-hire myself for the next day.

Ed


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Ed the Roofer said:


> How many times per year do you fire yourself Frank?
> 
> I do it all the time, but I always get stuck into having to re-hire myself for the next day.
> 
> Ed


 At lest 50 times! Have 8 'small' jobs I'm bouncing back and forth on. And it looks like I just got another one too. Each has several phases and can be left alone to work on others, but I'd really like to close the books on some. 3 have been going for 9 years or more.
Makes for steady work and regular referrals though.


----------



## pinkrice (Nov 15, 2008)

My bf manages a small crew.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome PinkRice.

Does your boyfriend manage by working with the crew(s) or from an administrative perspective?

I liked the website, because it reminded me of my earlier days with all of the Hot Tar roofing.

Are there any substantial emmissions of tar fumes from the ketles regulations that you have to obide with in California?

Ed


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I thought torch and hot tar were illegal in California.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

I don't know about torch down, but the kettles have to have some special fume collectors or recyclers attached to them, from something that I read.

Ed


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I just remember something at the roofer sex change that someone from calif said a few years back that it was illegal to do torch work. It's all here-say but that's why I commented.


----------



## tomstruble (Jan 19, 2009)

1 man show here also


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

I work on nearly all my jobs with a small crew, paper work and estimating are done when the days work is finished and sales are done when i look smart enough!!

When i was a kid we were told the fumes from a hot bitumin pot were good for the lungs!!! and were encouraged to go take a sniff lol

Cheers
Dave


----------



## SinglePlyGuy (Jan 7, 2009)

My guys try and throw me off the roof when I come up :laughing:

We typically have 3-4 crews running totalling close to 30 guys but I make a point to get to each site. Since I do all the bidding I like to make sure
production rates stay accurate and which guys work better together etc.

Every now and then I need to grab a screw gun or heat gun and remind them that I can still do it and maybe shut up some of the younger guys..... that lasts for a few hours and then I walk proudly back to my truck where I collapse :whistling:


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

SinglePlyGuy said:


> My guys try and throw me off the roof when I come up :laughing:
> 
> We typically have 3-4 crews running totalling close to 30 guys but I make a point to get to each site. Since I do all the bidding I like to make sure
> production rates stay accurate and which guys work better together etc.
> ...


That pretty much sums up my current on the job work times also.

But, by doing the tasks, even just once in a while, I feel that I have gained some additional respect from some of the crew members, so that when I tell them a different way of doing something, they know it comes from experience, not a book.

Ed


----------



## GreenTree (Mar 13, 2009)

I find I have to spend a bit of time on roofs every now and then, but more to keep myself in mental shape than for any other reason. I'm certainly not making any more money by getting up there myself.


----------



## GreenTree (Mar 13, 2009)

Oh, and it keeps me close to the guys, to make sure they're doing it right.


----------



## Eric the Roofer (Mar 23, 2009)

I do not work on my job sites. I educate home owners initially about Roofing Systems coordinate with my sub contractors to complete work, rigurously inspect work upon completion as part of my prioritiezed quality control system, then discuss the completed work with the home owner before receiving payment.

My focus on home owner education and quality workmanship and my non-participation in the work means I tend to charge a bit more than some of my competitors. It also means I'm mostly a sales guy at the moment. I'm testing some new stuff here and will see the results in about 6 months time.

If you'd like to learn more about my company, please visit www.calgary-roofing.com


----------

